# Take Out Small Dents



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Whats the cheapest way to take out small dents or "dings" as some people would call them. Heres some pics of what Im talking about. You can see them on the pic showing the front of the car.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

My bad I forgot the link.

www.geocities.com/anotherpocho/altima


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i didnt see any dings in those pics, but you can try dry ice on the small ones. dry ice contracts the metal and "pops" the ding out.


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

Have you used dry ice like that before? I dont wanna mess up my paint. How exactly would I go about getting some dry ice and how would I use aply it or use it on the dents? You can see the dents on the fourth picture. Look at the lines of the hood. The left side of the pic shows the perfect line on the hood. The right side shows the line but its distorted a bit. You can only tell by the reflection.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ahhh, then i dont recommend the ice on that... dry ice is more for dings, not waves... ive used the dry ice before on hail damage. you place it on wax paper directly on the area and the ding slowly rises out.


----------



## altikris (May 30, 2003)

crap does that really work? how would you do it for dings on the side of the car? wrap it in wax paper?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yup, and wear gloves, the shit will burn you.


----------



## Tickwomp (May 27, 2003)

wow, thats awesome, thanks man, now i can fix those shits on my car


----------

